
Porn Set Free: Age Record Keeping Deemed Unconstitutional (Title 18 U.S.C. 2257 Struck Down?) - staunch
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/24/porn-set-free-age-record-keeping-deemed-unconstitutional/
======
andreyf
Why does YC not accept applications that have anything to do with porn? Do you
find it distasteful, or is it a PR decision?

~~~
pg
Where do we say that?

~~~
andreyf
I remember seeing it in one of your comments Paul. Am I mistaken?

